# Low San Juan water



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

See the update I just posted on the flows. It will start coming up in the next few hours but the flows will still be somewhat low this weekend (likely in the 400's) until the next release hits.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f41/navajo-reservoir-release-increase-54557.html#post371021


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Did it around 350 cvs last spring. Doable, but there was one rock bar that we had to walk the rafts across. Government was a little b"bumpy", but not a big deal.

I would think duckies would be OK though.


----------



## deadlizard (Mar 10, 2008)

*Lowest I've gone is 330 -*

but since that was with bigger boats, seems duckies would be OK. Especially if only doing the upper.


----------

